# Is it possible to convert an Australian License to a Philippines License as Tourist?



## LicenseAsATourist (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello,

I have an Australian Driving License that I wish to exchange for a Philippines License as a Tourist so that I can convert it to a Spanish License since Spain does not recognize an Australian License but does recognize a Philippines Licence and the Philippines recognizes an Australian License.

I am not a resident of the Philippines nor do I intend to be.

The *Official Requirements* for exchanging a Foreign Driving License in the Philippines mentions (lto.gov.ph/index.php/services/drivers-licensing/112-license-related-transactions#conversionForeignLicenseNonProf):



> 3. Original and machine copy of *valid visa* or Alien Certificate of Registration (ACR) if the foreign applicant temporarily resides in the Philippines.



However, it does not specify the _type _of "valid visa". 

So I have a question I was hoping someone could confirm:

Is a Tourist Visa considered a "valid visa" for the requirements and purpose of exchanging a Foreign Driving License for a Philippines Driving License such that it would be possible for me to exchange my Australian Driving License for a Philippines License while on holidays in the Philippines?


Please confirm as soon as possible and thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Sorry no, you need to have been in the country for 1 month and have a valid visa for a further 1 year, ie you need to be resident.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, they changed it recently to the 1 year visa requirement... It has tightened up on the licenses. I have talked to expats living here that have had problems getting a license.


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> Yeah, they changed it recently to the 1 year visa requirement... It has tightened up on the licenses. I have talked to expats living here that have had problems getting a license.


I walked right in and waited in line. For my picture taken, showed my passport with the 2 month extension. Showed them my valid U.S. drivers licence. They issued a Philippine licence. Of course it's still only a paper license, because the LTO for the whole Philippines releases DL at one time. I was told it may be another 5 months and to keep my paper copy with me while driving.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Since it has been close to 2 years since I received a Philippine DL, I am sure some requirements have changed. It seems to me that you will have to appear in person as a pic is taken. This would mean you would have to come to the Philippines from Aussie and then go to Spain, pretty expensive way to obtain a Spanish DL. Unless there is some other way you have in mind?

Fred


----------



## Aussie Guy (Aug 27, 2017)

Yeah, the LTO changed the regulations in 2016 just after the APEX summit and it caught many out as there was no pre warning. I just got in, in time while on a 6 month tourist visa and did my foreign conversion of Aussie license to LTO 1 and 2, Non Professional.

Before this you could be in the Philippines for 30 days as a tourist then after this apply the LTO license with 1 class at time then waiting 1 month to get the next class. This is how the LTO did it with me. Class 1 first then 1 month later class 2. I suppose they do this to get extra money out of you for 2 applications and 2 photos and 2 issues of licenses and so on. 

If you have an Australian drivers license you may be eligible to do foreign conversion of 1 or 2 on Philippines LTO license and get these "classes" onto your Australian license if you do not have them. Any other classes the South Australian drivers license office will not accept foreign conversion such as trucks and B-Doubles and heavy earth moving equipment and so on. 

I took my Philippines LTO 1,2 Non Professional license back to Australia and only had to do 4 hours of Advanced Motorcycle Riders training which was 2 hours of class room and 2 hours of riding which I passed and was granted under foreign conversion full unrestricted "R" class motorcycle on my South Australian License. 

The Advanced Motorcycle Riders course cost $312 AUD and another $17 AUD to get the "R" class on my South Australian Drivers License. 

My problem now is I am trying to get LTO #3 Professional license as required to apply for Licensed Aircraft Engineer positions at the NAIA airport in Manila however every time the LTO in Quezon City Main, Manila turn me away because they say I do not have a 12 month working visa as per the foreigners checklist requirements. I have married a Filipino, live in Antipolo,Manila and have a 13a Permanent Resident visa which is a lifetime visa and have full working rights in the Philippines however the LTO will not buy this and tell me to go to the DOLE. 

I have put another post on this forum requesting help and advice from others as to if I may be eligible to obtain the professional #3 LTO license and if so how to do this.

Thanks 


Regards

Adam. Antipolo, Manila.


----------



## Aussie Guy (Aug 27, 2017)

Sorry, I forgot to mention in my last post now the LTO also require an NBI police check to apply for your foreign license conversion or an additional class. 

When I did my foreign license conversion before the regulations changed the NBI police check was not required. 

So this is another thing you will need to obtain to do the foreign license conversion at the LTO.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LicenseAsATourist said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an Australian Driving License that I wish to exchange for a Philippines License as a Tourist so that I can convert it to a Spanish License since Spain does not recognize an Australian License but does recognize a Philippines Licence and the Philippines recognizes an Australian License.
> 
> ...


Wow and wow, firstly are you going to live in Spain? There are reciprocal arrangements between first world countries as there is world wide. Regardless I have hired cars and driven in Spain twice now for a month each time and when presenting my international drivers license was refused by the car hire company and asked for my Australian drivers license, all good after that.

Stopped by police, only once at a check point, and waved on after showing my Aussie license. Check the legalities required in Spain/Europe and as a tourist you should have no problems, moving/living permanently in Spain? It will be easy to swap your license,,,,,,, if you are a good driver and meet the requirements. Only my observations.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Donwarner87 said:


> I walked right in and waited in line. For my picture taken, showed my passport with the 2 month extension. Showed them my valid U.S. drivers licence. They issued a Philippine licence. Of course it's still only a paper license, because the LTO for the whole Philippines releases DL at one time. I was told it may be another 5 months and to keep my paper copy with me while driving.


Hi Don, may I ask how long ago that was and at which LTO?
Cheers


----------

